
Banana Pi BPI-M4, Raspberry Pi Clone Packs a More Powerful SoC and Costs US$35 - oblib
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Banana-Pi-BPI-M4-a-Raspberry-Pi-clone-that-packs-a-more-powerful-SoC-and-costs-just-US-35.423926.0.html
======
oblib
I'm always glad to see these kinds of RPi competitors, but I've yet to buy
one.

Says it runs "Android and Linux etc.OS" but those I've looked into after
they've been in the hands of users always seem to have some issues that make
me hesitate.

The latest Raspbian OS is really sweet and the list of add-ons and software
keeps getting bigger and better too. Everything else in the category is still
quite a ways behind them, but I still admire the work being done on them.

~~~
ksaj
I like Raspbian enough that I run it on my production laptop just to stay
consistent with how I compute at home and in devel. It's ancient, but Raspbian
breathed new life into it. (ironically, same speed and number of cores, but 4
times the memory so it smokes the RPis when I need a little more juice.)

My main devel RPi is running clfswm (so you can probably discern my language
of choice), but other than the way it looks and handles, even it is pure
Raspbian underneath.

They're a little slow to the bleeding edge, but that's why I'm not afraid of
the update cycle.

My desktop (which sits alone in my office because of how bloody loud it is...)
is a decked out Mac pro, but even there I have Raspbian running on VirtualBox.

It's quite a good distro. They put a lot of work into it that shows in just
about every aspect. Stable and consistent is all I ever ask for once the durn
thing is working for me.

